# Replacement battery suggestions



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I had the joyous opportunity to test out my new DBPower 2000A portable car jump starter this morning. I guess 9 degrees F didn't agree with my battery.

My 2009 Nissan Frontier (4.0l V6 / 241 c.i.) currently has a Duralast Platinum 34R-AGM batter (750 CCA @ 0). I'm pretty sure this is not the OEM battery - but searching for my specific vehicle does come up with numerous AGM options. I don't really feel like dropping $150+ on a new AGM, and I don't think I necessarily need 750 cranking amps. I can't see any info in the owner's manual on OEM battery specs.

Anyone have a suggestion on what I need?




(The DBPower jump battery worked like a champ!)


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

It can also take a group size 24F. Interstate # would be a MTP-24F. You'll probably still spend $150 on that battery. Check your local part stores for their brands and pricing. An AGM battery would probably be considerably more than that.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not sure you need an AGM battery. AGM batteries sometimes last longer, but as you can see they don't last forever. With a vehicle you drive often, it seems like AGMs are not necessary. 

I just buy batteries at Costco. They are usually less than other places and they warranty the battery for years. The battery died in our car and I took it in expecting buy a new battery. They said "Your battery still has a week under warranty" so they pulled a new one off the shelf and I didn't pay a dime. 

I bet the Interstate battery at Costco is in the $80 range.
..


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Packout said:


> I'm not sure you need an AGM battery. AGM batteries sometimes last longer, but as you can see they don't last forever. With a vehicle you drive often, it seems like AGMs are not necessary.
> 
> I just buy batteries at Costco. They are usually less than other places and they warranty the battery for years. The battery died in our car and I took it in expecting buy a new battery. They said "Your battery still has a week under warranty" so they pulled a new one off the shelf and I didn't pay a dime.
> 
> ...


Costco is the way to go for batteries.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Just go purchase a normal lead acid battery like suggested, you will have yourself a few bucks and the battery will last 6 to 10 years. No real need for a AGM battery in an auto. You might be wise to but a volt meter on the battery terminals when the vehicle is running and check to see if your charging system is charging correctly.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Costco is the way to go for batteries.


+1

Had to replace a battery recently in my Cummins.. Had what I needed for less.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jerks... you all jinxed me. -O,-



The car almost didn't start friday, had to get a new battery today. Did the costco thing... we'll see how this one holds up.




-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Costco battery purchased 11-02-2019, dead and no longer will charge 1/26/2020.

Almost lasted 3 months... trash. Had to pay more $$$ to get it warrantied.


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry you had a problem Dallan.
Surprised that it would cost you $$$ on a warranty claim after 3 months.


----------

